
Google is giving up some control of the AMP format - Andrex
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/18/17871666/google-amp-open-source-committee-governance-instant-article
======
nailer
Blogspam (and also from Vox media, who you may not wish to give advertising
dollars to).

Original source:

[https://amphtml.wordpress.com/2018/09/18/governance/](https://amphtml.wordpress.com/2018/09/18/governance/)

HN discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18017224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18017224)

------
lvs
Don't fall for it. This is centralization of the internet, no matter how they
claim decisions will be made. Google is doing this not for some benevolent
idea of the mobile web "experience," but to try to control traffic and
advertising revenue. That's their business. It's a return to portals and
walled gardens of old. This is Compuserve reincarnated. This is AOL. Kill it
with fire.

~~~
ggggtez
Even if someone were to believe AMP is a walled garden, so what? You spend so
many words expressing your passion that controlling ad revenue is bad, but why
is it bad? Who cares?

Facebook is the biggest walled garden out there, but you never see this
passion against Facebook ads. It's only AMP. I don't think this has anything
to do with walled gardens. I think it's just generic hate against Google.
Google has plenty of things to be upset at, but I don't really buy AMP being
the most evil thing in the world.

~~~
lvs
You've ascribed a position to me regarding Facebook ads which I haven't
expressed, alongside pretty obvious whataboutism. First you say you don't
think it's a big deal, but then say Facebook is just as bad or worse. I think
it's a big deal in both cases and think they're both attacks on the internet.
The posted (now removed) link was about Google AMP, so I'm obviously
responding to the posted article, not other topics.

Edit: Also, thanks a lot to the mod who didn't merge the threads.

